# Roof vents changes



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

The roof vents in my Robinhood rebuild project leak and are of little value.
Yesterday the vents were removed. The vents are gonna be replaced with some auto safety glass. Plexiglass and lexan are too great a cost. Auto glass is about $8 per square foot. Auto glass is very easy to cut to size with a common glass cutter. With auto glass, both sides must be scored then the plastic center must be melted with a little gasoline or lighter fluid. Just a very small amount of flammable liquid and the pieces separate. A 2 inch curb will be made for each opening. The curb to roof sealer will be black tar and the sealer between curb and glass will be polyurethane. Poly is a wonderful product for sealing. The setup and drying time is about 3 days.
Looking for any Dodge motor home group or club. Frank...Twin Falls, Idaho


----------

